
Why Facebook Is Not A Viable Marketing Platform - nickb
http://www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/why-facebook-is-not-a-viable-marketing-platform34381.html
======
yubrew
I strongly disagree with this article. Models like CPC/CPM and context based
advertising will not work for social networking sites.

Even contextual ads are a pretty recent phenomenon that are still evolving.
Web 2.0 has mainly been fueled by the evolution of advertising from general,
non-targeted ads to more targeted advertising (behavioral advertising, search
advertising via Overture, contextual advertising via AdSense). Web 2.0 sites
can make good money if they have targeted content and a good amount of
pageviews.

Now we have these large, sticky social networking sites that do not have
targeted content, but very high social value and are tightly integrated with
people's lives. The models for monetizing targeted content just don't work for
sites like Facebook. There needs to be a new shift in advertising that has not
yet come about. I'm not talking about gimmicks like virtual products and
gifts, but something inherently even more valuable. Marketing that actually
alerts people to things/services they _want_ to know about. We're still a long
way from that, but the value available from these sites allow us to take a
large leap towards this goal.

